# My macro setup



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Henry the peacock's feather!

At the request of Dori, this is how the image of Henry's feather was taken using the following setup.

Please note: To describe the full setup, the normal restriction of only 5 images per post, has been relaxed.

Camera: Canon 5D Mk2
Lens: Sigma 50mm 1:1 macro
Extension tube: Canon 25mm
Wireless Remote release: Yongnuo YN-128 (Inexpensive and very good)
'Tripod' : Manfroto monopod adaptor (without the monopod!)
Novoflex focusing rack (Got it in a German flea market for 10Euro :smile

The photographs were taken in our conservatory which has an opalescent transparent roof. This creates an almost shadow less lighting and is ideal as a big walk in 'soft box'.Notice the lack of shadows. :grin


Camera Shutter, aperture, & focusing all at manual








The general set up. I used a mini pocket tripod as a method of supporting the peacock feather. Photographing in Macro mode is highly susceptible to vibrations & camera shake. Even the mirror moving out of the way can cause camera shake. To remove that out of the equation, I use the 'Mirror lock up' feature and do all the focusing manually via the 'live view' screen.

A very sturdy tripod must be used also to illuminate camera shake. The monopod adaptor has a very strong Manfroto ball head and makes an ideal table top tripod.

Likewise, to remove any possibility of vibration and camera shake, I used a wireless remote trigger. I do have a cable release but at macro magnification, even that can introduce minute camera movements. (Even when using a timed delay)

:









The 'live screen'. One of the most useful features on the 5D Mk2 is the ability to magnify the live screen to x5 and x10 times. This is a incredibly helpful aid to focusing down in the macro range.










Live screen at x5 times magnification










Live screen at x10 times magnification. This will give very precise focusing feed back. **










Detail of the camera mounted on the Novoflex focusing rack. I managed to buy this device at a German flea market. It was in its box and mint, unused condition. Only 10 euro ($12). Google 'Novoflex' & you will see what a bargain that was :smile











This is a precision made instrument.










Note the rack & pinion machining. This gives a very precise movement and feel. There is absolutely no back lash.

** Anecdote: While I had the camera setup in macro mode, I decided to experiment further with macro and put up one of the wasp grubs as the subject. As I was focusing at 10 times magnification, I noticed slight movements in the rear leg and the odd twitch in the body. The grub was still alive (and kicking!:grin Although the 5d2 camera can take HD video, it can't do it a 10 times magnification of the sensor. My work round was to set up a Canon A620 camera pointing at the 5D2 live view screen at 10 times magnification and video that. It worked! I will put the movie on Youtube and link back to it.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

very nice Donald - thanks for posting, and yes, your focus track WAS a real bargain


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

DonaldG:

You are using something like these, no? www.amazon.com/Kenko-Auto-Extension-Nikon-Mount/dp/B000JG88JU/ref=cm_lmf_tit_7]Amazon.com: Kenko DG Auto Extension Tube Set for the Nikon AF Mount.: Electronics
Was thinking of a set of extensions and a 300mm lens to play with. Beats $800+ for a 105mm macro lens...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Acuta: Yes that is the type. Mine are Canon but the Nikon are the same thing but for the AF mount.

The important thing to bare in mind is the 'through' connectors that feed the electronic signals to and from the lens & camera. There are cheapo extension tubes but they do not have the through conectors - they are just metal tubes. You have no control on apperture or focusing with the cheapos!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I also suggest that you look at the Wireless trigger too...

Not just for macros, but setting up the camera on say, a bird table/nest or other place where a human will frighten off the animal.

This is the sort of thing.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting your set up! Amazing ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My pleasure Dori.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Out of interest, I thought I would post the difference between using an extension tube with a macro lens.

The following image is the the full width of the camera sensor reduced to 1024 pixels wide. There has been a slight crop on the height.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice set-up Donald, it beats the socks off my bodge-up when I used my 35mm - The camera was mounted on a table-top tripod and not moved, whereas the 'subject' was 'Blu-tac'ed (or sometimes held with a crocodile-clip) onto a matchbox and manually adjusted back and forth :grin:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Those extensions I linked have the through connectors for AF/VR.

As for the remote trigger, one for $13.99 on Amazon. I agree, easy and cheap. Would be good for night/low light shots, as well.

Thank you for this post. Will make my life a bit easier in the short-run!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Very nice set-up Donald, it beats the socks off my bodge-up when I used my 35mm - The camera was mounted on a table-top tripod and not moved, whereas the 'subject' was 'Blu-tac'ed (or sometimes held with a crocodile-clip) onto a matchbox and manually adjusted back and forth :grin:


Thanks for the compliment WB but do not sell yourself short. 

It s relatively easy for me when I have the kit to hand. When you don't have it but make improvisations to get round the unavailability of kit, then that is a greater achievement than mine.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks for sharing Donald .. not sure if or when I will be able to do the same but it certainly gives me a few ideas to work with


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Done_Fishin said:


> thanks for sharing Donald .. not sure if or when I will be able to do the same but it certainly gives me a few ideas to work with


Me too!! :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Food for thought... Before I managed to pick up the focusing rack/track, I was on the lookout for an old broken plate camera that had rack & pinion focusing with the thoughts of salvaging the base plate. it would make a brilliant home made unit...

I give you this idea, free from any charge. Just send donations to..... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks!! Here you are...













or maybe not... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks - do you need a tax receipt?


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

LOL!!!! :laugh:


----------

